# harris hawk or barn owl



## bcfcforever (Jul 25, 2013)

i am really interested in birds of prey i have have falconry lessons and i loved both of these i have the space for a avairy it wont be used for hunting just flying from one person to me and back and also be used to teach children about owls 
what one do i get please help and why that bird


----------



## bcfcforever (Jul 25, 2013)

*extra detail*

im new can i just have some help please i haven't had a bird of prey yet but looking to get one which is best for a beginner Harris hawk or barn owl please help thanks it wont be used for hunting but im using it for flying and teaching children about these animals so which is best it will have good flight time i have alot of time for this animal please help 
owl or hawk


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I dont think it is fair to have a BOP that doesnt hunt


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

The term Falconry is so misused these days : 

Falconry is the hunting of wild quarry in its natural state and habitat by means of a trained bird of prey. 

Birds of prey doesn`t make good "pets". You say you had Falconry lessons? What have you learned? The person that gave you these lessons where suppose to tell you BoP are not "pets".

I also just want to put this out there. Experience days (handling and flying birds of prey for a day) ARE NOT A FALCONRY COURSE!!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I feel you need a mentor before considering getting a bop.

So much has to be know- flying weights, feeding regime especially when young etc

BOPs shouldn't be a off the cuff purchase. You need to invest a LOT of time


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

alot of time is an understatement aha, my barn owls had babies which i am taking to work with me to make sure they are fed and handled enough etc etc, good job i have an understanding manager that happens to love bops:no1:


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

I wanted a bop but when I really looked into it I realised I just didn't have the time for 1 from what I have read


----------



## Modj (Mar 30, 2010)

I always thought of BOP to be more of a commitment than having a child sometimes lol, also barn owl as a beginner could be deadly due to being so small getting the weight wrong can easily kill it.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

If I was you I would start with the LANTRA course before looking at buying one.

http://www.britishfalconersclub.co.uk/membership/lantra-begining-falconry/

They are a lot of commitment!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I must be honest, I had a barn owl when I was a kid and it really did not do much at all! 

I just fear that the inactivity of a species may not press the buttons that you need as a keeper to keep you interested.

BOP can be thrilling and are 100% incredible to watch but they are hunting birds and I feel that they should either be allowed to hunt of to take part in hunting simulations.

there are some pretty good country fairs with big BOP sections on in the summer usually and there is a fantastic forum dedicated to the hobby.

if you do the work before hand and ideally get a mentor then it can be very rewarding.

I may be inclined to go with a small hawk however, simply as it is awake more.

john


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had a harris and they are very smart and great to have.
But you would do better to join a club and get out to learn and watch all the how's and why's.. Because if you make a mistake your be walking for hour's calling for the hawk and the frustrating won't stop.. So play it safe and find a club go along and take it from there.. Trust me your love it..


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Got to agree with all those who say you need to hunt with a bop. You may get away with lure flying something like a Lanner falcon but these aren't really for beginners.

Hawks are frighteningly intelligent, here's a pic of one of a friend's I was out with crawling out of a rabbit burrow. It was annoyed with the dog as it wasn't flushing enough prey and decided to hunt for itself.


----------

